# New Design (14.5x10.5ft), I've bartered some more space!



## broox

Following on from this thread  of my first layout, which was a 4x8 with no real 'purpose'.

One of my last updates the other day was to inform you all that its pretty much over.



> OK, this is pretty much done and dusted now. We're in the process of building up a bunch of modules which will fit the current space better, still at my folks, but with a view to move it or a part of it to our new place... When we get around to buying one (sooner rather than later I hope!).
> 
> I'll make a new thread for the new build, but for now heres a quick peek at how its unfolding
> 
> The modules / table tops currently made up are:
> 5x 1200x600mm
> 1x 800x800mm with a corner cut off so 2 edges are 600mm
> 1x 1800x200mm removable bridge section in front of a main door way, there will likely be an extention on this.
> (Boom, metric bitches!)
> 
> Heres a quick layout of the tables most likely layout, the question mark is for future modules, which are in the process of being built.
> the background grid is 1foot scale.


I popped into dads this arvo and briefly discussed the layout.
This is pretty much the final shape we came up with. Reckon its workable?









The green sections havent been constructed yet. The other sections have been knocked up, well atleast the table top, no legs on yet, just a frame so far :thumbsup:
I actually think the old man is happy he got to use his nailgun again, its been in the cupboard for quite a few years I'd guess :laugh:


----------



## broox

So thats the basic table layout out of the way :thumbsup:

Now I want to focus on the things I want regarding the trackplan.

A good, usable, yard:
In this thread about a yard I roughly designed, I'd like to incorporate it, or some close form of it. 









Staging / Hidden Sidings.
Ateast one, maybe 2 "places where trains go and do more work"

Industries:
They need to be workable, I need to study other track plans and look at youtube, to see what makes a good spur/siding/whatever.

Passing Sigings.:
More important than I've previously thought. Gonna need a couple I reckon.

Passenger service:
Ability to run a passenger service, so I can call them 'varnish' and sound like a pro!


Not sure what era or industries I'd finally like to model.
I really like the idea of 50's/60's where diesles are taking over steam. for a couple of reasons: 
So I can have a reason to model both types of locos.
Cars are shorter, so look more realistic on a model railroad.

But I'm sure my son would like to model newer stuff, because thats what he sees on the local rails. But the downside is the rolling stock is longer, and the proto trains pull really long loads!

No idea what my old mans ideas are though :/



Anyways I'll get some track on the plan, and you guys can tell me if it'll work well or not! 

Cheers
Broox


----------



## broox

So the bottom square sections are 4x4ft, that can fit about a 22" radius I think. 

Would that be acceptable for running passenger cars / longer freight cars? I'm not sure if I could get much more space for larger radius at the end 'loops ':laugh: I think this is pushing it already :laugh:

Edit: better not quadruple post 

This is what I've com up with for the yard. Its on the Right Hand Side of the layout, I didn't rotate the image as I thought it would be easier to see in this rotation.
Yellow is for engine storage / RIP / Possible roundhouese etc...
red is 22"radius
pink is pretty, and also 26" radius (I think, its late, I'm off to bed :/ )










I've got inlklings of ideas for the rest of the layout... Nothing solid though. 
Have to trawl through trackplan websites again... Spent a while researching good yard fundamentals... So I hope it looks ok


----------



## broox

Scrap that yard plan above, I dont think its quite for me... well us.

I talked to my old man abot what he wants, he was vague as all hell, but I managed to get out of the conversation that he's a bit keen on railfaning... Just watching the trains going by. I think he'll like switching once we've got a yard and couple industries / interchange tard somewhere, but it doesn't seem like he can visualise the potential (in my opinion).

So. I'm thinking a smaller yard that doubles as staging will be the go. The yard will be easily accessable from outside the 'pit'. So it'll keep me happy doing a bit of switching, while they watch the trains. lol
And another interchange somewhere along the way


With that in mind this is what I've talked him into building :laugh:











All the table tops are complete except for this new bridge part. This will allow 30" radius on the mainline to go completely around the layout. We can now get some varnish cranking for the old fella! 


My quick idea for a staging yard / mainline setup is pictured below. I quickly did this this arvo then went and told him it would be a good thing 

Yellow represents a scene divider for hidden staging / yard.









and what i did in anyrail 2 mins later :laugh:
Purple represents a scene divider for hidden staging / yard.









Very rough, but you get the idea... I hope 


OK, so i need to go study the heart of georgia layout, and work out what makes that good, and then make it better for our layout 

It sounds like dad is pretty keen on a raised section along the left side, might be good for scenery, and seperating industry a little too.


...
The other option is we go N scale... Imagine the possibilities then! but I think dad would crack it at the size of the wheels / track etc...
Sounds too hard though! lol.


Dont be shy, leave a comment... even if its harassment :laugh:


----------



## sstlaure

You could get a bit more mainline run if you create a center peninsula (think like an E on it's side.) Run a divider down the middle of it and you can get extra scenery, etc.


----------



## broox

Yeah, the room that its in is quite a busy room. Its the main room before the back yard. So once its in we'll see how much space it actually takes up. I'm keen for a peninsula though... But I don't need to live in the house when its all set up. haha


----------



## sstlaure

With the length of run you have, you could even drop your staging yard down underneath your main level to save the topside for scenery.


----------



## broox

Thats not a bad idea. Except the modules/table tops are going into a rack for storage when its not required or needed to be set up. So the extra height may not be working with my dads storage ideas... something to think of in the future though  Eventually this should end up at our new place... Depends how attached dad gets to it I guess :laugh:

Would I need the recomended 14" gap between levels like I've seen mentioned for those multi deck layouts?


----------



## sstlaure

If it's just for staging you probably wouldn't need that much.

Here's my staging/main level - I've got 11" track to track, but only 7" clearance. If you make the top level carefully you could probably remove 3" or so from the level on top (make the top level out of 3/4" plyboard and strategically place braces for clearance.) I've even seen layouts where the staging sits basically 4-5" below the main level (just enough for min clearance + a little hand room.)


----------



## broox

you find that to be adequate? wouldnt change it in a do over?


----------



## sstlaure

It's more than adequate....My kids actually play with the cars moving them around in the staging yard. Maybe I'd avoid having my control panel right there as it creates a bit of an access issue, but where it's open and on the edge of the benchwork it's just fine. Depth of that yard is 15" front to back, I probably wouldn't go deeper than that, but it's adequate to get 6 tracks in with plenty of spacing between the tracks.


----------



## broox

Thanks. I've been searching thru a lot of design threads and you've come up with the goods on many occasions. cheers!
Might just be able to make that work. I got a great tip (from another one of your posts) about condensing the yard, well thats what I took away from it anyways. link 


You even almost had me ready to crank a helix, it sounded so easy :laugh: then Prospect found a small error in my imperial to metric conversion and shot that down .... well for a little while atleast.


----------



## sstlaure

A helix is easy to build (poke poke) You know you want to do it. everybody does it. 

I set the track to track clearance on my helix with a 1x4 placed on it's side across the dimensional section. It's a perfect fit for clearance for even the tallest cars. If you need a chart for grade vs radius size in a helix, send me your email via PM and I'll send you the Excel spreadsheet I put together. If you need to use smaller radii, you can just add some straights into the mix to get the run you need to maintain your maximum grade without increasing the radius. (Think oval rather than round shape)


----------



## broox

I got annoyed at anyrails 50pc limit. and $60 to upgrade to the full version is a bit steep IMO. so i downloaded SCARM... Whew theres still a big learning curve jump between the two isnt there! it is way less intuitive. Anyways I knocked up what I think to be near final design. not sure if I should include more industriea. I'm a sucker for rrying to cram heaps into the layout... So I've conciously been keeping it more simple. 
Will upload a pic from my handywork with SCARM tonight. But I think in future I'll stick to Anyrail for any new sub 50pc layput. heck I might stick to anyrail still and take more time to copypasta


----------



## broox

Ok, here is a more complete layout done in SCARM. Man some of its quirks are annoying! Flex track, I'm looking at you... And also moving pieces, well rotating them to be precise. Just annoying if you don't have a precise plan! haha


----------



## gustovski

cool design


----------



## broox

I've done some slight modifications to it in ms paint. but havent uploaded the image yet.

The other day I went to the old mans and we built a bit more of the framework. I had to argue with him to use an L Girder design under the basic frame. I can see the benefit of it. At worst its a good solid base for mounting the legs. But I'm just following the designs I see time and time again from other modelers... I figure its done that way for a reason! :laugh:


----------



## broox

So this is what I've come up with so far. 










But a bit of recent thought I think it needs some changing..

Critique please!


EDIT:
forgot to mention, just after I drew the light blue section, I realised its in the furthest reach area, so probably not viable.


----------



## broox

So the shortcomings of that previous plan have come to light. the mainline loop on the left hand side, is going to be raised up over the dogbone freight loop, so the passind sidings arent viable how they were... and have been shortened.

Red is the raised mainline loop. 
green is the lowered freight loop. 
Orange is some sort of industry I guess.
Purple is scenic divider.
Light blue is maybe coach / varnish storage... maybe

The freight loop is lowered from the height of the rest of the run, this lowers the grade required for the mainline loop to crossover
The new orange 'industry' gives room to scenik some stuff, instead of having a redundant extra track.
Also I think this will introduce a little 'operations interest', because you'll have to keep the mainline clear for passenger service, if you're controlling some freight, etc.











And now what I think is slightly more betterer.

Red is the raised mainline loop. 
Green is the lowered freight loop. 
Orange is some sort of industry I guess.
Purple is scenic divider.
Light blue is maybe coach / varnish storage... maybe

Another scenic divider introduced on the left side.
makes room for a hidden staging yard / consist storage. (inset with the blue outline, you get the idea... haha)
And it opens up the top level for a bit of a town / some buildings / scenery options.












Now, thoughts, cheers!
What critical point am I missing?


----------



## broox

We've made good headway into the construction. with probably 1/3 of the layout ready for cork roadbedding.
One of the sections/modules still needs to be made... The Bottom/Southern narrow section... we call it a bridge section... dunno if there will be a bridge, but it'd be cool if there was! haha

Three others modules/sections are almost complete, just need legs to be attached. then we can start on the sub road bed.

I do have pics to upload (nothing from todays shed adventure though) I should do that soon.


----------



## joed2323

COME ON, no pics  

Good to hear your making headway on your layout... Isnt it a good feeling when you accomplish something on your layout? I know it makes me happy when i finally see something coming to life on my layout

Keep up the progress, oh and please get some pics up for us guys to see. we love pics:thumbsup:


----------



## broox

joed2323 said:


> COME ON, no pics
> :


Ok :thumbsup:
Heads up, some bits look ugly... We are recycling 100% of the wood used in this layout hwell::thumbsup:

On with the pics!


The scale plan, to make sure everything fitted... In theory... :laugh:










Knocking up some Frames... I wanted to go 1x4 (approx) but the old man decided that half thickness would be fine...










... Which meant we then had to knock up some Sub Frames... othewise the legs wouldnt attach very well :laugh:



















More Sub Frame action. You see the square steel tube this was used, as a bit of a template, to make a uniform sized pocket for the legs 40mm x 40mm. 









Ideally any leg could be used in any hole. All good in theory... If we were using straight wood. Unfortunately the twisting and bowing (even in the best parts!) has made each pocket/hole unique, and pretty much needs its own special legs, planed specifically, anyways.

Legs attached.



















Took it out the back to test fit a few modules/sections together. only about half the legs were made (ran out of 40x40mm lengths :laugh: )


















My little girl, she says the new trains are "too big" (high)











Part of the Scenic devider installed. One half is my yard, the other is for railfanning or maybe industry if I'm lucky. 
I believe my son is keen on a quarry, so I might have to re-purpouse my coal cars as quarry type cars. haha.



















DIORAMA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (work in progress)










Fast forwad a week or 3, and we're back playing in the shed. 
I believe the 3mm MDF has just been glued, and anything with a little weight has been roped in to provide some downward pressure while the glue sets 




















And some pics of the last two days efforts


----------



## Carl

Great progress........that layout stand will stand the test of time.


----------



## Prospect193

Looks awesome brother!!!! Pretty soon track will see its way onto that layout!!!

Cheers
Pat


----------



## broox

thats the plan!


----------



## joed2323

Wow broox you are doing a great job. For reusing old wood that looks killer solid!! Im impressed, im all for reusing what we can find around the house/free. My bench work was basically free materials i came up with around my house. Nowadays we gotta pinch our pennies and save for the big stuff.

Your layout is shaping up nicely!

Be proud of yourself, your doing a heck of a job...

Btw- did i miss something? Is your layout going to be outside?
And, wow it must be nice outside to have a leather couch outside


----------



## broox

no, no, the layout will go inside... that was just the best area to set it up for a test fit.

all the wood is recycled from crates, that would have just been thrown away, from a local business.

you dont all have leather outside-lounges  (they were also free. haha)


----------



## joed2323

I need to start dumpster diving near you, wow thats some good "neused" wood!

Nice couch btw


----------



## NIMT

broox,
Of your MS paint altered drawings did you decide on a final plan?
I've got some points of suggestion on all of them.


----------



## broox

I think i'm pretty set on the last one. minus the light blue in the top corner... and maybe the orange for now.


but yeah, fire away, I'd rather get as much input into it now, while it can still be easily changed


----------



## broox

Sean... Buddy... Mate... Pal...

Reply with your input! I think I'm starting to develop a complex over here!


What to change, what to change.

No cold beer either... so I'm out of luck everywhere I look!


----------



## NIMT

These are just some of my suggestions to make your layout work better for ya. 
I like the overall design and It will keep things real busy!


----------



## broox

Thanks for the input, Sean. (Although that is not the plan I'll go with, It'll be most like the last one)

A few of those points are already planned for the real thing. And some of the layout is only there as a general guide.

*The Dogbone Loops are as big as they can be ~22". limited by the 4' width (1200mm, for those playing in Metric land). I plan on no long engines/carriages on that loop.
*I realise the xover's have to be made longer, and be couple of "Engine Lengths" long.
*Per your advice, some of the switches will be moved to create straighter and longer spurs. 
*I'm not worried about the yard lead being curved, I dont plan on coupling on that curve. Its really just extra track for shunting into the ladder, without fouling the main.


Cheers


----------



## NIMT

OOPS! MY bad. 
Never mind, please disregard my former critique!


----------



## broox

no, no, it still raises valid points. and it will be taken on board.

many thanks


----------



## broox

Here is the basic design that we'll be using. At minimum, the spurs will be 
straightened and lengthened, per NIMT/Seans suggestion.











So I decided to lay it out in a 'flat' plan (what are these called?) to give another perspective on how it sits.

The second figure, Red highlights the 'mainline run'

The third figure, Blue shows reverse loops, on the dogbone 'freight line'.

(click for larger linked image, if you need it)

Thoughts? I assume I've done it right...


What this plan tells me firstly, is that there probably aren't enough industrys/spurs. So I might work in another one or 2 around the place, but I'll wait to see how much real world room I have on the layout first.
I'll likely double up some industry on the spurs, put a couple of different warehouses or something next to each other


Secondly, I think I need to put in another passing siding. I may be able to put one on the "bottom" of the layout, although it will have to be on a slight grade.

The reverse loop around the yard should be able to take most large stuff if I take it slowly (22" radius curve) so I could, in theory, turn around a passenger/large train on the mainline if I feelt the need. The "mainline proper" is 30" raduis minimum.


----------



## broox

So we test fit a few pieces of track today, to show my old man how it will eventually look

I'll just say this once, building a layout with your father is a challenge... hwell:


Anyways, heres an idea of how the yard might look in the real world. I'd have hoped to get 4 yard tracks... But I think I may have used different brands of track (or a smaller number ie #4 instead of #6) 
The other consideration in the real world vs anyrail, is placing the switches so they're not on a module join (or atleast the moving part of the switch). I think I'll play around in Anyrail or Scarm see if I cant make a better fit 









And here it is, going around the corner over one of the bridging sections. the finished product should look similar.









more closer









closer still










Side view of the bridge section. Theres both a few % grade going up and down to get clearance for the tunnely bit, at the left side.


----------



## broox

Hows this shaping up for a new yard design?











Got about 1x8 to play with for the yard, plus a little extra for the curved track at each end. about 1x10 total bench space.

I really wanted the yard ladder to slope the other way, to give me easy access to the switches. To make it easier if, for example there is a full run of cars on the front yard tracks. 
But thats ok, I can live with that... and worst case I'm sure OZ_NIMT will hook me up with some tortises :laugh:


----------



## broox

Ok, I wasnt happy with the lack of length on the yard tracks.

Heres what I come up with... For now...


----------



## broox

While I'm finialising the yard layout, and waiting for the rest of the switches to arrive, I decided I might make the layout look more astheticly pleasing. The main reason for doing this so early on in the piece is that this build is taking place, not at my house but infact at my folks house... In their main loungeroom! 
So I've gotta make it look pretty to keep the piece! bahahah.






























While you're lookin at the latest progress, please critique my latest yard design! (in the posts above)
I need opinions before I start laying trackage.

Cheers :thumbsup:


----------



## Prospect193

nice effort. Hopefully those switches will come Monday!!!


----------



## broox

Got bored at home, went to the old mans and did some more on the layout


Test fitted the yard tracks, as per my last post about yard design.









and viewing from the other way.









Cut some cork strips for the yard entry and yard lead.









and for the yard body.









Used a little glue, just enough to not be a pain if it needs pulling up in the near future, to hold it I needed someting with some weight... and since I'm Australian, I used something that was just on hand


----------



## sstlaure

FYI...If you used a double-curved turnout instead of a straight turnout at the very head of your yard you'd probably gain an extra car-length on all of those tracks. Although the gap between them could also be used to detail an access road for trucks, etc.


----------



## broox

I had thought about that Scott, but I don't really know enough about them... Theres a couple of places in the layout that could make good use of double curved turnouts... But I wasnt sure if they are they good / reliable enough to be used on a piece of track that take constant use. Also I hadn't looked into brands or how sizes work or dcc friendlyness. But from limited reading, I'd assume the shinohara or similar is the go to brand. 

Its definitely on the cards for an upgrade path though. And I'm sure I'll never run out of uses for the #6's they'd be replacing :laugh:


----------



## broox

Completed laying cork for 5 of the modules today. Only another bunch (4-5?) to go :/

Only took one pic, as the rest of the freshly glued cork was under weights


----------



## Southern

broox said:


> So I decided to lay it out in a 'flat' plan (what are these called?) to give another perspective on how it sits.
> 
> The second figure, Red highlights the 'mainline run'
> 
> The third figure, Blue shows reverse loops, on the dogbone 'freight line'.
> 
> (click for larger linked image, if you need it)


I don't know what they are called eather, but I like your drawings. How did you make them. I want to do the that for my track plan.


----------



## broox

That was just done in Microsoft Paint. I picked a random spot on the mainline and started. 

I think yours might take a little longer than mine though... especially if you're doing all the proposed expansion 
:laugh:


----------



## sstlaure

broox said:


> I had thought about that Scott, but I don't really know enough about them... Theres a couple of places in the layout that could make good use of double curved turnouts... But I wasnt sure if they are they good / reliable enough to be used on a piece of track that take constant use. Also I hadn't looked into brands or how sizes work or dcc friendlyness. But from limited reading, I'd assume the shinohara or similar is the go to brand.
> 
> Its definitely on the cards for an upgrade path though. And I'm sure I'll never run out of uses for the #6's they'd be replacing :laugh:


Shinohara curved turnouts are fantastic and you can get them in some wonderfully large curves for smooth trackwork. I've got a #8 32" inside 36" diverging rail turnout on my layout. It's one of my favorites.


----------



## coupman35

now that some layout nice work.


----------



## broox

A bunch more cork down.

Some track down, only tacked in place - not glued yet. 

The astute will notice another module in the picture (bottom of the 3rd Pic). Felt like it took only about 5 mins to make.
Now you may be able to see how it fits in to the 'master plan', completes the bottom of the loop sections.






























Thats all I got to before we had to take grumpy kids home... 
Sorry for the mess in the pics, just imagine you know where the cork roadbed is laid 



So how do you guys get your yard tracks straight? 
Apply glue/whatever.
Use something long and straight to hold it in place while it cures?


----------



## yak-54

Gee i kill for one of those stubbys Man i loved that stuff 
Thats all i drank when i was working in mooba gas fields  (0ver 30 years ago)








[/QUOTE]


----------



## broox

Did you know an old fella who worked up there, years ago, named Allan King?
Not sure what he did exactly, something with safety maybe?


----------



## yak-54

broox said:


> Did you know an old fella who worked up there, years ago, named Allan King?
> Not sure what he did exactly, something with safety maybe?


safety Hmm it was not a safe place to work 
lucky to still be here one i day i watch 2 blokes try to cut an ( old gas pipe ) (30 inch Die ) witch was not in uses LoL all the safety people where standing there watching as he started to cut the pipe well i have never see this in my life the pressure that came out of that pipe blue the cutting tip out  
some dip stick marked the wrong pipe they tried to cut the main feed to Adelaide
that was not the end of that after about 30 sec we all started to run we heard a bang the pipe started to split 
luck one of the safety people was looking at the valve number just in front as he look up call it in and they shut the valve and the plant down


----------



## sstlaure

I use thumbtacks (large head type) to hold the track down while it dries.


----------



## broox

Tacked down (still no glue) a few more bits of track last night




























Had my boy run one of our cars around the tacked down track for the first time, going all over the crossings and crosovers. His face lit right up. It was great


----------



## joed2323

hey broox hows it going? Just wondering on how your layout is coming along? Have you been making progress, or has it been slow going like mine?


----------



## broox

Waiting on some #8 switches to rock up from the states. Might be held up at customs or something, not sure. Should arrive soon though.

Once they arrive it'll be flat out laying track.

I have a couple of auto reverse units (and freshly dcc'd locos) enroute from NIMT.
then i'll have to get stuck into doing the BUS and maybe even a Sub BUS for each module to track down shorts easier.

My mum gets in to town at 4pm today with my Zephyr + Wireless throttle addon. Thats had a journey! My Sis picked it up when she was in the states, took it back to (the other side of) Aus, my Mum picked it up from her and took it on her cruise :laugh: so its been to NZ, and finally back to me in Adelaide..
The things I do to avoid postage costs. haha.


----------



## joed2323

wow you have all sorts of goodies headed your way, its going to be christmas all over again at your house


----------



## broox

not when the missus finds all the packages!


----------



## Prospect193

broox said:


> not when the missus finds all the packages!


let alone what's still hiding in my garage!!! ROTFWL

Pat


----------



## broox

yeah... she doesnt like you... i dont think you're getting a chrissie card this year. haha


----------



## yak-54

Prospect193 said:


> let alone what's still hiding in my garage!!! ROTFWL
> 
> Pat


HeHe i glad to see i am not alone


----------



## broox

Got a little more done today :thumbsup:

The #8 switches finally arrived... hwell:

and I decided to get a curved turnout (Peco) to work out a little 'technical' section what caused issues with the Decapod. It should make life a lot easier, and mean the Decapod can travel on any section of track :thumbsup:

No pics, but things are now slowly coming along.

Once the AR1 (reverse module) arrives, next week, I should be able to set the whole thing up wth a bit more permenant - wiring wise


----------



## broox

Soldered a heap of feeders the other week.

Today I soldered a few of the feeders to the Bus. gave it a test run. all working so far 
Hope to get a little more done over the Easter weekend.

Cheers


----------



## Prospect193

Sweet!! New pics will be needed soon!!!

Pat


----------



## broox

All looks the same... mostly.

I don't think you guys have seen the pic of the new curved turnout... not that it is super exciting 

Under the table is where the action is! although... Its not that pretty, yet.


----------



## joed2323

:ttiwwop:

We all like pictures


----------



## broox

no pics yet!

however I spent half the day under the layout. mainly soldering feeders to bus.

and also replacing G-clamps with bolts 

Tomorrow I should install the AR1 reverse module, the UR92 wireless receiver, maybe mount the Zephyr... and solder more feeders :tired:


----------



## joed2323

Get yourself into the train room and get some progress done for us to see already:thumbsup:


----------



## broox

did some progress today joey.

took some pics too.

will upload when i get home


----------



## broox

joed2323 said:


> :ttiwwop:
> 
> We all like pictures


The good stuff:

The Decapod, on the removable bridge section, for the first time, under its own power! I dont wanna brag (yeah I do ) but it worked first time, every time ! *fistpump*
Its not as easily removable as I'd like though. gotta look into some other build threads, learn from the old buggers! :sly:









And it went all the way around the (reverse) loop (which also works flawlessly! *fistpump*) 









Back to the bridge.









Mucking around. (the tracks look off, probably because my missus knocked the bridge section.. Thats what I'm going with )


















The zephyr and the UR92 (both are smaller than I imagined)
the UR92 is held in place with 4g screws (if you're wondering, for future use)










The power:

Close ups of the Decapod, and also the wires from the tender. it was giving me troubles because one of the sets were too slack, and wedging between the drive and track when going in reverse. a few twists and a poke sorted it out (hopefully for good!)














































The boring stuff:

Bus wiring... say no more 


















You can see the AR1 reverse controller there. Also held in place with 4g screws (also if you're wondering, for future use)



























Another shot of the Zephyr :thumbsup:









The fun stuff:

And what my Daughter has done to the last few modules, still to be assembled. its a pretty princess castle.


----------



## joed2323

Woooohoooooo.... pictures are nice:thumbsup:

Looks like you have been making some headway on the layout...

Is that removable bridge heavy, it looks kinda heavy unless I'm being a wimp??
Did you build pocket s for the bridge to align into when you set it in place?
This can easily be done with wood or with furniture/cabinet hinges... I can't think of the actual name (Brain fart)...

Their is a few good videos on youtube on this. Al Mayo has a video on a drop down hinged bridge for his layout and a great way to keep it aligned.
When I get home I can post up a link to the video if you haven't seen it. It may give you some ideas...

Great progress you've made so far, thanks for the pics (I know I've been buggin you)


----------



## broox

its made to be fully removable, not hingeable... might add an extra challenge.

its pretty light though. just a pine frame made with "1x2s". its 6ft long and less than 1ft wide..
3mm mdf and masonite used for the top.


----------



## Prospect193

Nice!!!!


----------



## sjm9911

Very impressive. Lots of work done. It looks well designed and neat! The trains are nice too!


----------



## broox

I had the Decapod hooked up to a few cars at the weekend... Turns out you can only fit 3 coal cars behind the (longish) steamer, when you're on the "yard lead".

haha... so its not _super_ practical.

In saying that, I've got a GE44tonner coming from NIMT, so that'll be a bit shorter... so in a pinch I may fit 5 shorties on the yard lead... ah well, it'll be a bit of a puzzle :laugh:
Just for fun, heres a pic of most of my fleet. (theres probably more good ones hiding somewhere though )
Theres a few that need a bit of coupler and truck attention, they're in another box.
Also theres a set of rivarossi pullman cars, also in another box. they'll com out when the 30" loop is complete.




























Relaid a bit of tricky track, the bit where all the white glue is, is the start of the reverse section... just to make it more challenginf :laugh:


----------



## joed2323

Everything looks good. Glad we can see more updates of your layout


----------



## broox

Thanks dude. I'm planning another (hidden) staging yard on the currently unbuild modules,so that'll give me some storage room for the longer consists (like the coal which will likely stay togethr most of the time)

But all this current progress, its all gotta come down for the end of May :upset:

My "progress" recently has been to make sure its built well enough that it wont fall apart when I cut the rails at each module join... and thstbit re assembles with (relative) ease.

I forsee that there will be a troublesome spot (or 2)... and am contemplating ballasting those spots to give it some extra structural integrity whrn the rails get cut and the modules separated... 

Then I think (well I know) I dont have enough ballast to do the whole job, so when I re ballast the rest, I dont want it to be patchy as I change batches of ballast ...


aah the stresses of model raildoading! haha


----------

